# 20kw Generator Recommendations?



## clock245 (Jan 13, 2017)

Good Morning! I'm interested in your thoughts on what brand generator i should go with. It will use natural gas and will be 20kw. I've had a couple of estimates for a kohler and a briggs and stratton. I haven't gotten a generac rep in yet, but i've heard they aren't very reliable? Regardless, i'm interested in any recommendations for a reliable/easy to maintain standby generator. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dan N. (Jul 23, 2015)

I've had 2 Generac standby generators, a 14KW and now a 22KW. I have had no issues. Most of the problems I read about are due to installs that aren't good, or correct. Generac is the leader as far as technology for home standby generator systems. The lock out modules they off make a more affordable generator for hole house coverage. Maintenance is a breeze and it tells you when it needs attention, you can monitor from anywhere with the mobile link option.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

FWIW, three neighbors have whole house generac installations and have had no problems. I get by with a portable 5500W and it's the second generac I've owned and have nothing but good things to say about their smaller units. One thing I always look at with any "small engine" purchase, is there "reputable" service and parts locally? You don't want to be waiting for service in an ice storm, etc. if it's a two hour drive and they have lots of closer service calls. One "subtlety" of Generac is every small engine shop I've ever seen has a Generac sign up, that only means they can order parts, have they ever worked on one? 


Good luck,


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

exmar has it right, service is more important than brand. Most small engine shops don't install or service the home standby units, these require specialized tools and training. If you get the feeling the dealer really doesn't know what he is talking about or is just trying to empty your wallet walk and stay away from the mass retailers like Home Depot
I sold standbys and later worked on the Briggs and Stratton distributor service desk, you wouldn't believe the number of calls we got because they didn't read the installation manual.


----------

